

How To Take Advantage Of The System - maneesh
http://maneeshsethi.com/blog/how-to-take-advantage-of-the-system-free-webinar/

======
maneesh
Some cool things you'll learn in this presentation:

* How to travel the world for free (with $7500 in free tickets)

* How to become a "Famous" DJ in berlin

* How to make 1000EUR / night and get 400+ people to your club by buying facebook ads

and much more awesome :)

